# Duda sobre Pilas recargables Ni-MH LR6 AA



## opekta (Abr 17, 2006)

Vereis, llevo algunos días rompiéndome la cabeza buscando por todo internet pilas recargables de este tipo (Ni-MH, Niquel-Metal Hidruro) y... ¡he encontrado millones!, lo que no he conseguido encontrar es cierto tipo de información sobre ellas y he pensado que alguien de este foro tal vez podría ayudarme.

Según he podido saber, las capacidades de carga de este tipo de pilas se miden en mAh (Miliamperios por hora) y existen pilas de distintas capacidades que oscilan entre los 800 mAh hasta los 2500 mAh. Mi pregunta es: ¿Los cargadores son específicos para cada capacidad de carga? Esto es, si compro un cargador que adjunta pilas de 2500 mAh, ¿sólo podré cargar con él pilas de 2500 mAh y no de otras capacidades como 2000 mAh, 1700 mAh ó 900 mAh? Es que puede parecer una tontería, pero he encontrado cargadores + pilas de 2500 y sin embargo no he encontrado pilas sueltas de esa capacidad (de la misma marca) y casos similares con otras capacidades. 

¿Se pueden utilizar en un mismo cargador, aunque en distintas fases de carga, pilas de distintos fabricantes? Por ejemplo: ¿Puedo utilizar un cargador _Uniross_ para cargar pilas _Energy Sistem_ o viceversa? 

Por adelantado, muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 17, 2006)

¿Que tiene que ver esto con fuentes de alimentación?

Las marcas que mencionas no las conoce ni los indios (Marca: NILO), por lo que si dice 2500 mAh puede que no llegue ni a la mitad.

Si queres información fijate en el sitio de Energizer. Estas pilas son de marca y se consiguen en todo el mundo a buen precio. Acá, en Argentina, te la venden incluso por unidad.

En el mismo sitio vas a encontrar información sobre el cargador: Donde llama poderosamente la atención que el tope de gama entrega 7.5A (!). Yo no pondría otras pilas en este cargador...

Ahora si hablas de cargadores baratos de 8 o 12 horas, si, cualquier/toda pila le va bien.


----------



## x_track (Ago 9, 2006)

Para cargar ese tipo de baterias ve a un cargador de automodelismo.
Permite cargar todo tipo de baterias en modo rapido o lento, con selectores de carga desde 0,1A hasta 5A y dector Delta-Peak para saber cuando estan cargadas(uno basico como el mio y que sale sobre 30$).
Ten en cuenta que lo optimo para cargar las baterias de NiMh es de 1,4C, asi q si las cargas a 3,5A  en aprox 45 minutos las tendras listas


----------



## fchamorr (Sep 12, 2006)

Mira amigo... me he dado cuenta ke no todas las personas tiene la capacidad de entender ke significa el valor de las pilas...

Respondiendo tu pregunta... eso de los mAh es la capacidad de duracion ke tiene la pila es decir... una pila de 2500 mAH podria alimentar una carga ke consuma 2500 mA POR 1 HORA... o por ejemplo alimentar una carga de 500 mA por 5 horas... asi de simple...

Con los cargadores es lo mismo lo ke varia es el tiempo ke va a tomar kargar la pila... por ejemplo si un cargador karga una pila de 2400 mAh en 1 hora...  tardara solo media hora en cargar una pila de 1200 mAH... asi se simple...

Repondiendo a eso de "¿Se pueden utilizar en un mismo cargador, aunque en distintas fases de carga, pilas de distintos fabricantes? "

Si se pude porke por lo general estos dispositivos tienen incorporados sistemas de proteccion ante sobrecargas y temperatura...

esperaro haber agudado algo...
y recuerda ke ninguna pregunta es tonta... la idea es aprender de otros y poder enseñar lo ke se sabe..
saludos...


----------

